

Is it too late to split Windows 8 into desktop and tablet versions? - rbii
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/101097-windows-8-is-it-too-late-to-split-it-into-desktop-and-tablet-versions

======
AndrewDucker
If you want the pure Metro version then just buy an ARM tablet. The battery
will last longer, and none of that awkward old-fashioned desktop software will
run on it, so you won't have to be bothered by it!

~~~
throwaway64
I think the bigger issue isn't that arm customers don't want a desktop, It's
that desktop customers don't want to be forced to use an ill fitting touch
interface.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Then don't run any Metro apps!

I can happily continue to run all of my existing apps without having to touch
the Windows App Store, or any other locked down stuff.

The only downside is, apparently, the launch screen. If they don't see sense
and allow a launch direct to the Desktop then I'll be annoyed.

~~~
sjs
I bet 3rd parties will provide a solution if that's not possible out of the
box.

------
nobody31415
If you wanted a tablet that had no compatibility with Windows - why would you
get a Windows tablet?

You are stuck in the problem of either adding a 'bit' of backwards
compatibility until you get into the state of supporting 1980s netware apps
because some customer in one focus group mentioned them. Or you deliberately
change things to differentiate it.

~~~
nextparadigms
Exactly. This is why Windows 8's future is still very uncertain. If it wants
to compete in the tablet market, it will have to be on ARM, no ifs or buts
about it. But the problem is Windows 8 is starting from scratch on ARM, not
unlike WP7 in the smartphone market. So why would anyone still want a "Windows
8 tablet" over an iPad or even an Android tablet, which would still have many
more apps that work on it than Windows 8 for ARM? There's not a very big
compelling reason to want it.

~~~
nobody31415
Corporates will buy it because it's Windows.

Average Joe will buy it because MSFT has a massive ad budget

Of the rest; (money>sense) > iPad : Android ;

~~~
NonEUCitizen
I think you meant:

    
    
      (money > sense) ? iPad : Android ;
    

i.e. the 2nd '>' should've been a '?'

